# MAXIJET 1200 question



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

Does anyone know if this powerhead can be used to drop in the tank and attach a piece of hose for water changes? The description says "pump and powerhead" . Any feedback would be great.


----------



## gherlevi (Dec 16, 2004)

Absolutely.

I use a 1200 maxijet to "jumpstart" the siphon on a 3/4 in. hose that runs down into my basement. I use three elbows to create a "hanger" on one end of the hose, and the output of the maxijet slips loosely into the end.

For less than $20, it's pretty handy. I also use it to blow crud out from the rocks. I originally bought the 1200 to run a spraybar (left over from an Eheim), but it was way too strong. I dropped down to the 600.


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

cool, thanks for the response.


----------



## f u z z (Mar 19, 2008)

Yes, yes and yes! Two work even better.


----------



## aritg3 (Feb 18, 2008)

Hmmm, can it be used completely outside of the tank as a mini aircompresser to blow the excess water still left in the siphon tube of my Python system?


----------



## trippingpara (Apr 4, 2008)

aritg3 said:


> Hmmm, can it be used completely outside of the tank as a mini aircompresser to blow the excess water still left in the siphon tube of my Python system?


No. It needs water to pull through its intake, thereby it would blow more water out through the python hosing. The best way to clear a Python is to siphon the water while you are coiling the hose back up. I pull my Python back to the sink that feeding it, turn it on to siphon (full blast) and coil the hose up. As I lift each coil, the sink pulls the water out of the hose. By the time I am done, there is no more water in the hose.


----------



## partsrep (Mar 14, 2005)

gherlevi said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> I use a 1200 maxijet to "jumpstart" the siphon on a 3/4 in. hose that runs down into my basement. I use three elbows to create a "hanger" on one end of the hose, and the output of the maxijet slips loosely into the end.
> 
> For less than $20, it's pretty handy. I also use it to blow crud out from the rocks. I originally bought the 1200 to run a spraybar (left over from an Eheim), but it was way too strong. I dropped down to the 600.


You use that to pump water upstairs from the basement? I would nlove to set up tanks in my basement but the thought of lugging buckets up and down stairs has kept me from doing so. I have thought about using a mag drive pump with enough head pressure to pump out.


----------



## gherlevi (Dec 16, 2004)

Partsrep...

No, I don't pump from basement to first floor. The tank is on the first floor.

Instead, I run the hose from first floor to the basement, down through a hole in the floor that originally held the pipe to a radiator (I think). Pretty handy hole!

The Maxijet fits loosely in the hose, so I don't think it would work fighting gravity. But, a more powerful pump would.

Big time saver. Can't believe I used to lug buckets.

It's too complicated to get into (or too tedious!!) but I'm setting up a 125 in a different location on the first floor, and I'll empty to basement and then refill from 2nd floor bathroom faucet, using the same hose. (Drag back up from basement hole, hook up to 2nd floor faucet).


----------

